# Front panel audio port is not working



## fz8975 (Aug 29, 2011)

My front panel audio port is not working 
USB ports are working fine ...

help !!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

Check the audio panel connectors to the motherboard and see whether any port is loosely connected or disconnected or not.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 29, 2011)

i've checked that its not working ..
any other suggestion ??


----------



## pimpom (Aug 29, 2011)

Check if front audio is enabled in software audio controls.


----------



## johnybravojr (Aug 29, 2011)

What motherboard is it? I had the same problem before with an Asus MoBo(don't remember the model). I cracked my brain literally to get it working. Then it was the vendor's turn. We tried audio drivers, different ports, different headphones, it just wouldn't work. The vendor was a tech enthusiast, so he took it as a challenge to get it working. They usually dismiss such complaints by asking the user to use the back panel instead.

Finally he sent the MoBo to R***i Perepherals and got me a slightly upgraded MoBo and then it worked. Its an Asus P5QL Pro if I remember correctly. I spent hours to get it work. I strongly recommend you to ask them to check the Motherboard, or you will waste time and energy in vain.

I was told by the vendor that most MoBo manufacturers doesn't give a damn about the front panel, and most often the customer ends up using the back panel.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 29, 2011)

front panel audio is enable in the software which controls audio (realtek)
mobo - asus p5gz mx
it was working fir more than a year 
but now it doesn't

may be  i have to get 'used to' with the back panel ...


----------



## asingh (Aug 29, 2011)

^^
Not really. Just re-do the internal wiring once.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

johnybravojr said:


> Finally he sent the MoBo to R***i Perepherals



Why are you censoring rashi's name?


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Not really. Just re-do the internal wiring once.



will try that tomorrow


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 30, 2011)

@op firstly what chassis u have i have i have seen 70% of those cheap cases FP dosen't work consistently try for getting a replacement FP module from the dealer if avilable


----------



## johnybravojr (Aug 30, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Why are you censoring rashi's name?



Lol. I wasn't sure if I could mention names here!


----------



## anshul_sood (Aug 30, 2011)

Try to update your audio driver. I too had the same problem in my pc last time I formatted


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 30, 2011)

johnybravojr said:


> Lol. I wasn't sure if I could mention names here!



Buddy, this is an open forum. You can mention any mane related to respective discussion without any hesitation. 

Back on your problem, you may even try to update your audio drivers. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BL1S (Apr 17, 2012)

*ASUS motherboard* doesnt support *HD AUDIO *it has only 1 SLOT for Normal audio ... welll Go to *BIOS > ADVANCED > FRONT PANNEL SETTING > SET IT AC97* to HD AUDIO may be this will help in this :/ 

sorry for Bad ENGLISH !


----------

